# general arrangements



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

...for yachts Savarona III and La Belle Simone.

Found both things elsewhere. Once again, no help here whatsoever.

Thanks tons guys.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

You are welcome

Greg Hayden


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Strange, I would have thought nearly every member here was an expert on very large super luxury yachts - there is hardly anything else pictured in the Gallery section.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

kewl dude said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Greg Hayden


(Applause)(Applause)

Correct response, 33 posts in 10 years is hardly taking part is it. I have found members on here and another site spend a lot of their free time voluntarily to help others. Most say thank you.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Stein,

I 'almost' went into yachts. I was offered a job on a large motor yacht, built 1928, JEZEBEL, now TALIGHTA G. As soon as I got on board I felt regret. Everyone was 'MN', not yachties. I stayed for two months and then went back to painting. I don't think regular MN people would be interested. The owner can change his rules every five minutes. No thanks. 

Here is my boat when in her earlier life. Yes, a beauty. 35 crew, 12 passengers.

Stephen


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

The sum-total of replies...including this one... to all of those posts is not much greater.
And I don't recall seeing your name offering any help, ever... even though you seem to have a lot to say now.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

That was meant for stein and seaman38 both.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Can you not see this, that your particular interest in floating objects is not shared by very many on this site? If there were anyone who had been able to help you, I am sure they would have, as to me it has been amazing the amount of work that has been put in by people here just to help someone with some information. And can you not see this that your sulking based on the rejection that you see in nobody reacting to your request must be considered wholly out of proportion? I do not bother with reacting to request I have not the faintest idea of how to help with, and I do not want to read anyone else explaining their lack of relevant knowledge either.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

coronatus242 said:


> That was meant for stein and seaman38 both.


My, my, what a surly character you appear to be (albeit you may be very nice (Smoke)). I have as little interest in yachts as I have in embroidery, so any information given by me on either subject would be of no use what so ever. Where I can be of assistance on my profession then I do proffer what little knowledge remains in my old brain, which sometimes requires the assistance of my reference books in my very old library written by better men than myself Ghunga Din (Whaaa)


----------



## CliveH (Dec 18, 2008)

Coronatus, quite simply, C U Next Tuesday.

All that you appear to do is try to take and then take more.
Go away, you are rude and not wanted here!!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

No more abusive posts please.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm speechless.
Are we protecting children and minors from vulgar abuse?
Yes we are.

Well done Su...……. Best stop here.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

The vulgarity is not surprising.

The argument is astonishing.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh that reminds me!… I also got the plans for Octopus.

No help here, as always.


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

I think that's a little harsh. There is a lot of help freely given on this site, but your requests are a little outside the sphere of most of us. By far the greater majority on here are ex-seafarers who generally didn't wander around with plans for their vessel under their arm. Had you asked for crew lists, or history, then you may well have been offered help, as someone may know something of the subject.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

coronatus242 said:


> Oh that reminds me!… I also got the plans for Octopus.
> 
> No help here, as always.


If you already have the plans, why do you need to be so churlish and rude, it hardly inspires members to help you on further requests (if any).


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd like to comment but I want to keep on the right side of Pompeyfan. I think I may be on a Yellow Card.


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

Barrie Youde said:


> The vulgarity is not surprising.
> 
> The argument is astonishing.


I don't know why you're involved at all....


----------



## coronatus242 (Feb 19, 2009)

seaman38 said:


> If you already have the plans, why do you need to be so churlish and rude, it hardly inspires members to help you on further requests (if any).


I think it's amply clear that you guys have your own 'rules' and so therefore make it impossible for anyone to feel comfortable enough to introduce themselves, much less share and be criticized for whatever they may put out there.
I have always been a very generous and tenaciously loyal friend. Sometimes to my detriment. 
None of you know me, nor ever will (whew!). With rare exception, you never asked or made me feel welcome.
You deserve each other...it's really your loss.(G.R.T.B.R.)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Heart breaking indeed, but I believe it could have been worse. You could be in a ship at sea with men disgusted with your groundless self-pity and overblown self-esteem, all unwilling to look at you with the forgiving sympathy of a loving mother, and all willing to at least lock you up within total silence until you managed to grow up a little. And there is the strong possibility that a some hardened individuals could have grabbed you by the neck and have whispered in a threating tone: you are now very far from the shore boy! Something I would not at all condone, but I have seen it happen to a couple of poor devils who did not fit in very well. Who thought themselves to be something out of the ordinary and therefore deserving special treatment. So you ought to thank us for being willing to engage you in conversation to the degree we have. (That said – I am all for having this thread deleted in its entirety.)


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

This thread is going nowhere and it seems that coronatus242 is abandoning ship. Unless he has anything more to add in his defence this thread will be closed.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Auch Art leave it alone. Let it stand as an example of a spoiled brat, something we can read now and again when we are in danger of loosing the run of ourselves.


----------



## ken thompson (Oct 14, 2009)

sad. the world comes to SN.


----------



## Al Viljoen (Aug 30, 2017)

coronatus242 said:


> ...for yachts Savarona III and La Belle Simone.
> 
> Found both things elsewhere. Once again, no help here whatsoever.
> 
> Thanks tons guys.


I don't think many merchant seamen would have any knowledge of these boats. We would help if we could.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing more heard from coronatus242, so this thread is pointless. Thread closed!


----------

